

Ask HN: Volunteer your site to demo my analytic tool - evlapix

For the last 3 weeks I've been playing around with what I'm calling a "micro project". It's just big enough that I can put some time into it between social events and not be inactive.<p>I'm hoping to be able to demo the tool sometime next week, but I don't have a suitable site to offer as a sample of what's being tracked. I've tested on a bunch of old client sites, but nothing I'd be proud to link to.<p>I'm looking for something with a steady amount of traffic 200-500 page views a day, and preferably under 30 pages. In return I can make it really obvious that your site is the one being tracked, or not, whichever you prefer. It could mean some extra traffic for whoever offers to help me out, so I'd like give those page-views to startup further along than mine if I can.
======
weixiyen
I have something that meets all those requirements. You can contact me at
admin@sleeperbot.com.

~~~
evlapix
Thanks weixiyen. Sorry for the late reply.

A site in private beta really wouldn't highlight the features that my
application offers. Not for a demo I mean.

Thanks for the offer. If the community gives me feedback that this thing is
worthwhile during the demo, I'll be sure to include you on a private beta list
when my application supports user accounts.

------
evlapix
After thinking about this more, the site being tracked should absolutely be
linked to the demo. The data would only make sense if it could be related to a
browsable website.

